# How to Uncurl Vinyl?



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all - 

I have some designs to cut out tonight in some glitter vinyl I bought in sheets. They came tightly rolled and are of course super curled. Is there any way to get them to flatten quickly??? Please help ASAP!!

Thanks, 

Sydney


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have a sticky mat?


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL apparently not since I have no idea what a sticky mat is! Although I am assuming it is just what the name implies...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know of your deadline is tonight but Wal-Mart carries 12x12 sticky mats for the CriCut 
I works great with scraps, sheets of vinyl and tightly wound sheets 

Do not do what I did and try to flatten in warehouse when it was warm during the summer. It flatten it but it ruined the glitter vinyl to where I can't use it.

If you don't have time to run to Walmart lay something evenly heavy with vinyl and just wait. Flipping it backwards helps to


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

re roll in the opposite direction several times that helps sometimes.
I also put them under the heat press platen for awhile while I do other things. Put some pressure on it and close it. Don't turn it on either.


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone - luckily I got everything done even with the curling, but it was very time-consuming. I will get a sticky mat ASAP as I use mostly the small squares of vinyl. I really appreciate everyone's feedback so quickly!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

If you have time I would look online there are less expensive


----------



## pnnc0133 (Jul 30, 2011)

I lay the pieces out on my work table under the cutting mat and let sit. Not a fast process but come back hours later or the next day and they are all good to go.


----------

